# What is your opinion of my art?



## ShadowEon (May 17, 2009)

Not looking for formal critique as I never attempt to do shading and the like.   But what do you think of my style and overall ability to draw(which isn't that high)?
Click the paw to view my FA and go here for more:
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee46/RachelChan1994/My Drawings/
http://s229.photobucket.com/albums/ee46/RachelChan1994/


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 17, 2009)

Oh, great, finally somebody who doesn't asks for critics. Because I really am unable to criticize art properly. I'll just give some casual comments, then.

So, a few things:
-Quit lying about your "not so high" ability to draw, you are really good. Definitely above average.
-Well, I see two different styles in your galleries, some kawaii, and that other manga-like style I don't have the exact word for, and experience trouble describing. They don't mix too much, but the distinction is sometimes hard to make. (I'm not saying that's a bad thing)
-True, your drawings feel better without shading, however since you seem to colour lineart I'd suggest tracing and digitally colouring them for different results.

I know you don't want critiques, but you should experiment a little and see what is better/worse.


----------



## ShadowEon (May 17, 2009)

FrancisBlack said:


> Oh, great, finally somebody who doesn't asks for critics. Because I really am unable to criticize art properly. I'll just give some casual comments, then.
> 
> So, a few things:
> -Quit lying about your "not so high" ability to draw, you are really good. Definitely above average.
> ...


I call my style anime influenced stuff with a flair of grudge/sketchy. XD And the ones I linked to were kinda lineart(a few atleast) but I made them, I don't really have the programs to color digitially.^^;
I thank you for your compliment but really in comparison with others I am not that good ,I am better than I used to be but you don't see anyone really desiring my art.Surprised that many people watch me though.o.o


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 17, 2009)

Even if it may not be awesome, we all had to go through this. And if you quit drawing because you don't think you're good enough, then you'll never get the chance to improve, yes?

I am lucky enough to suffer from the reverse "bad artist syndrome", whenever I draw something that's crap I have the feeling it's good, so I draw a lot, and there's a huge difference between what I used to do a couple of months ago and now.


----------



## Jealousy (May 17, 2009)

I like it.


----------



## krisCrash (May 17, 2009)

If extremely stylized and grudge/sketchy is your goal then congratulations. I don't like it.

This is kind of awkward to talk about because you don't want critique and you already admit your skill is not high. Do you want to improve?

I'm not here to be mean, but I don't think only getting told you're good is going to steer you in the right direction, I see a lot of problems. As prolific as you are you have a good chance of training very fast. You have lots of ideas, that's great.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 17, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> Not looking for critique as I never attempt to do shading and the like.   But what do you think of my style and overall ability to draw(which isn't that high)?



Don't care. 

A critique is as much about the "why" we like it, or don't like it. If someone told you why they liked your style you'd accept that but if someone told you why they didn't like it you'd say "I didn't ask for critiques" ...guess what? Both are critiques.

Overall don't like it. You lack the foundations and are depending on tricks to push of style. It doesn't work. Work on more basic stuff and style will come in later. 

Learn that you'll suck, and likely suck for a long time, most of us artists did (..or still do --- it's rare to see some artist NOT suck at the beginning since it's about learning).  Enjoy the trial and error, learn why you're making the mistake instead of getting upset over the mistakes. 

We know you're new, we're not telling you to stop drawing. Drawing is an enjoyable experience despite the mistakes we go through. Us lying to you and hoping you'll false reasons to draw isn't going to help. You and only YOU should like drawing, while it's no lie we'd want a positive audience response, if you don't like drawing it will show in your art. So draw because we like it, not because everyone else tells you they like what you draw.


----------



## ShadowEon (May 17, 2009)

No no  you're mis enterperting. I mean like no formal critique (as in criticizing on shading or having the right anatomy simply because I never tried to achieve any of these). Sorry I didn't word it correctly, I just meant no critique on technical stuff. I don't care that you say you don't like it and stuff like that.o.o;

And Nei, I don't actually purposely have a certain style, I just kinda look at certain artist I like and anime and get that as slight inspiration,the rest I just come up with. And I just said I wasn't that high because I know i'm not and don't want people to think I think i'm all that,because I know i'm not.I do like drawing I just get discouraged at times because others are so good and I actually want to go somewhere in the art world. Not just draw for fun,but I do it for that reason too.

Kris-you can say what you don't like I am just not trying to have shading or correct anatomy so no need to critique on such.XP


----------



## krisCrash (May 17, 2009)

Okay, but then what _are_ you trying to have?


----------



## ShadowEon (May 17, 2009)

krisCrash said:


> Okay, but then what _are_ you trying to have?



Just outline type drawings for the most part. :3


----------



## ElizabethAlexandraMary (May 17, 2009)

Call me tasteless then, but I still think this art is far above the average of what I see daily on here.


----------



## ShadowEon (May 17, 2009)

I don't think i'm better than any one else (except one user maybe,I just find his work ugly though.XD) but thanks.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 17, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> Just outline type drawings for the most part. :3



Emulating something of someone else's style isn't going to help you. (in the way you're doing)

Outline type of drawings is done with careful observations of the mass. How the mass is interpreted is up to the artist. Some use line to describe, the form some shadows. That's why if you look at Eastern style art, especially Chines Brush paintings you'll see how they described the masses was entirely different than the West.  Chinese brush paintings don't really convey shadows. 

With the kind of study and accuracy of the stroke (they emphasize taking calligraphy) the Eastern tradition still stays strong in drawings of today. Anime still shows this despite taking some things from Disney influence. 

Today people don't think about that...much it seems. They see a drawing want to draw and go "ooh let me copy it!" but what makes the artist improve and have their own style instead of being a poor emulation with none of their own quirks they learn who that artist liked (the one they were emulating) and look to see why they liked other artists because chances are you may find other things you like about those artists too.

This also helps you build a visual library. If you just keep emulating one artist it's all you know, the more you expand your library by drawing from life and beyond the more your brain keeps it and the more you have to pull from. Some people had this control a bit faster than others and most of us had to do it with time and practice.


----------



## ShadowEon (May 17, 2009)

I don't actually copy anyone or get alot from a certain artist or style. I came up with the combination I draw,and alot of what I draw is due to what I am attracted to or just like in general. I just look at some artists and that helps me get ideas on minimal things. And I don't have any particular artist I get them from. It's just a general thing. And like I said,i'm only starting out and not trying to be super atomically correct,to you I know I just seem like some shittty amateur that is like everyone else but I really am trying. =<

And I am not really into your type of art or kris's. I like people like el koze,clayton,stray dog and alot of others more like that.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 17, 2009)

I don't think you understand. I'm not arguing for you to like my style or anyone else's but if you don't have good foundations you can't stylize without being successful, it's more rare than common.

You have to know the rules before you break them, making excuses about not wanting to learn accuracy only hurts you in the long run. Accuracy helps you stylize. It's not the other way around.


----------



## ShadowEon (May 17, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> I don't think you understand. I'm not arguing for you to like my style or anyone else's but if you don't have good foundations you can't stylize without being successful, it's more rare than common.
> 
> You have to know the rules before you break them, making excuses about not wanting to learn accuracy only hurts you in the long run. Accuracy helps you stylize. It's not the other way around.



I am not trying to make excuses I just was explaining why I wasn't looking for a formal critique as I didn't try to achieve these things in these drawings. I know I have to do certain things, I just don't do them much And some of it, I just can't do as of yet


----------



## frisse (May 18, 2009)

you dont need to explain annything i thinks it locks great better than what i can do i sucks when it comes to drawing anything exepy axes,spears and that kaind of things!


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 18, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> I am not trying to make excuses I just was explaining why I wasn't looking for a formal critique as I didn't try to achieve these things in these drawings. I know I have to do certain things, I just don't do them much And some of it, I just can't do as of yet



Yes, and...?

It's progress... just because you can't do it well yet doesn't mean you won't in the future. It's up to you.


----------



## OxfordTweed (May 18, 2009)

Everything looks exactly the same. If you keep drawing the same thing over and over again, all you'll do is teach yourself how to draw that one object.

You need to draw other things.


----------



## ClosetMonster (May 18, 2009)

You've got some great ideas and a good grasp of "cute".  The foundation is there to grow on.  Keep drawing, and draw plenty.  Challenge yourself.  Your style will find and polish itself along the way.


----------



## ShadowEon (May 18, 2009)

frisse said:


> you dont need to explain annything i thinks it locks great better than what i can do i sucks when it comes to drawing anything exepy axes,spears and that kaind of things!



Um thanks,I never draw those things so I wouldn't be any good but I actually think the ones you made are pretty good. o_o;


Arshes Nei said:


> Yes, and...?
> 
> It's progress... just because you can't do it well yet doesn't mean you won't in the future. It's up to you.


It seemed more like you were saying how un orginal it was than saying anything else...


Zeddish said:


> Everything looks exactly the same. If you keep drawing the same thing over and over again, all you'll do is teach yourself how to draw that one object.
> 
> You need to draw other things.


Some of these are just doodles so they just look the same,and I want to try to get better on what I have drawn before I move onto other subjects but i'm working on expanding.


ClosetMonster said:


> You've got some great ideas and a good grasp of "cute".  The foundation is there to grow on.  Keep drawing, and draw plenty.  Challenge yourself.  Your style will find and polish itself along the way.


Thanks alot :3,i'll do that.


----------



## HyenaIsSpider (May 18, 2009)

I agree with most of the people here. :x

If you want to get better, you need to really try to push your skill... it looks to me that you're content it drawing the same thing repetitively. Look up anatomy of real critters... even if you plan on using an exaggerated style it would help you to have practiced actual anatomy.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 18, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> It seemed more like you were saying how un orginal it was than saying anything else...



It is because it's repetitive and looks like a poor copy of what is out there.


----------



## ShadowEon (May 18, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> It is because it's repetitive and looks like a poor copy of what is out there.



I'm rather offended that you say the second part of that, I do not actually copy any artist and I don't think you should insinuate that I do. It's supposed to be repetitive because i'm working on similar things.




HyenaIsSpider said:


> I agree with most of the people here. :x
> 
> If you want to get better, you need to really try to push your skill... it looks to me that you're content it drawing the same thing repetitively. Look up anatomy of real critters... even if you plan on using an exaggerated style it would help you to have practiced actual anatomy.


Okies


----------



## OxfordTweed (May 18, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> Some of these are just doodles so they just look the same,and I want to try to get better on what I have drawn before I move onto other subjects but i'm working on expanding.



No. Not some of them. Most, if not all, looked exactly the same to the next one.

You really ought to challenge yourself. All you're doing is learning how to draw a sitting fox.



ShadowEon said:


> I'm rather offended that you say the second part of that, I do not actually copy any artist and I don't think you should insinuate that I do. It's supposed to be repetitive because i'm working on similar things.



If you didn't want honest answers, you really shouldn't have posted this thread. Nei's absolutely right, in this. It does look like copies of every other doodle out there. Like I said above, work on drawing different subjects. Challenge yourself. Get used to drawing other forms and figures.


----------



## frisse (May 19, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> Um thanks,I never draw those things so I wouldn't be any good but I actually think the ones you made are pretty good. o_o;




th


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 19, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> I'm rather offended that you say the second part of that, I do not actually copy any artist and I don't think you should insinuate that I do. It's supposed to be repetitive because i'm working on similar things.



I'm sorry you're offended but you asked what I (the forum) thought of your art. This is what I think of it. I'm at least giving you reasons why. 

The question you should be asking, is if you enjoy drawing. Our opinion only matters so much as you like to draw, not if you think others should like your art so you can draw.


----------



## Jealousy (May 19, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> The question you should be asking, is if you enjoy drawing. Our opinion only matters so much as you like to draw, not if you think others should like your art so you can draw.


I'd like to extend on this. Why do you draw? Do you like to do it? Is it too much of a time waste? You aren't being paid for it (I believe), so is it really important to you what other people think of what you do in your spare time? If you do like drawing, good, keep drawing, eventually you will get better and better. If not, then take a step back and ask why are you doing this.


----------



## ShadowEon (May 19, 2009)

I draw because  I want to, I never am asked to draw and no one pays me (except sometimes I can use my ability to draw alittle something to get art trades X3). It's just a little discouraging if everyone just hates my work is all.


----------



## Arshes Nei (May 19, 2009)

ShadowEon said:


> I draw because  I want to, I never am asked to draw and no one pays me (except sometimes I can use my ability to draw alittle something to get art trades X3). It's just a little discouraging if everyone just hates my work is all.



I don't know about "everyone" - a few said they liked it. Here's the thing though, most artists don't even feel good about his/her own work. It's natural too. I don't think highly of my art but it's because of that it keeps me humble to keep working on practicing. 

The thing is, you can be blissful for a while then get in these little drama spats later as you draw more and post wondering "why don't I get more watches" or the "art block" journal because you don't understand artistic progress...or you realize...

"you suck"

Basically it means we don't all start off great we well...most of us just sucked in the beginning, but we had to bad to learn from it. Kobe Bryant for example didn't become some great basketball player overnight. Yes, he was good in high school, but his love of playing basketball let him work out some crap and got him to play some good ball. Same with art. 

You're also young. You haven't built your visual library yet. While some artists are young and start off with a good visual recollection, it really does take time and experience to build that library of items to work and tweak. Most of us are normal and it takes quite a long time, like years.  It took five years for MindCandyMan (look up in the Critique and Tutorials forum for a sticky about "A Message of Inspiration) to get to where he was at. Look at his drawings back then too.


----------



## OxfordTweed (May 20, 2009)

Arshes Nei said:


> Basically it means we don't all start off great we well...most of us just sucked in the beginning, but we had to bad to learn from it... Most of us are normal and it takes quite a long time, like years.  It took five years for MindCandyMan (look up in the Critique and Tutorials forum for a sticky about "A Message of Inspiration) to get to where he was at. Look at his drawings back then too.



To piggy back on this, of which I agree whole-heartedly, you may want to take a look at his. It should give you an idea of where you're at, and where you should focus on heading.


----------

